# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Don't want to wait any longer..

## altmann

I backed the Peachy Printer via IndieGogo on 02/13/2014 with $135. When backed the estimated arrival was set to "August 2014".

Okay, then some delays occured as we all know. Months passed, some blog entries and "proof of concept" pictures were published but the release date was postponed again and again.

Today I read the the last update from 01/04.. it says "(..) and help the support community scale smoothly as more people receive their printers over the coming months.".

So, it seems there are some more months left to wait.

I am finally done. Is there a way I can get my money back? Don't wanna wait any longer, sorry..

----------


## Anuvin

With all due respect, the shipping was always going to happen in stages over the course of a few months. That is pretty much the kickstarter status quo. Kickstarter pledges are unconditional donations. That is why many people have absolutely nothing to show for a huge number of kickstarters where the creators took the money and ran. What you have done is made a donation to a company to help get them off the ground. It is a very kind thing you have done, but to take it away now weakens the project for everyone. 

It is interesting that this update is the final straw, since this update talks about how they are starting to ship units. You will have waited the entire delay period and will have your $135 dollars back. Seems like pooping out on the last lap of a race. Maybe you need that money, or don't need a 3D printer or something. The Peachy guys are pretty cool guys, if you email them, I bet they will refund you, even though, from my perspective, they are under no legal or moral obligation to do so.

----------


## rylangrayston

Hey altmann, 
atho we have already purchased most of the parts for your printer I am very understanding of your request for a refund.  What we set out to accomplish at peachy 
is quite hard, and its taken lots longer than you or  I would have expected (altho I have heard from veterans in R and D that this is very normal).
Not everyone that backed us went in with an understanding of crowd funding that's as clear as Anuvins! 
If you still want a refund, send us a PM on Indegogo and we will refund you from there. 

I should also warn you that it may take a little while to get a reply, as the guy that checks messages( Nathan) is spread very thin right now.
He is managing production, packing printers, managing inventory, managing 25 ish suppler relationships, update creation from start to finish ( including vidoe editing and filming), doin pay role, Web site design, and graphic desing for all the paper template parts in the printer. 
As we have Just built a production and packing facility here at peachy the growth pains are very real!

Ether way I hope you have enjoyed the process of being a part of our crowd funding campaign so far, Thanks for Backing us!

----------


## curious aardvark

> I hope you have enjoyed the process of being a part of our crowd funding campaign so far,


lol - that's funny :-)

----------


## perfessor101

ALTMANN there are official V1 kits that have been shipped and assembled by beta testers ... 
they are so close

but if you've reevaluated things and your priorities are else where 
We have to make our investments in the things we need count

----------


## Mjolinor

I think that at $135 it's must be worth the wait, surely you can't be that desperate for it. I would stick it out.

Having said that I have no idea how much more you are expected to pay to get your printer or how these things normally work but if the money is important then passing it over to someone on the Internet is never a good idea.

----------


## jsondag

I'll take his spot in line. ;-) I don't mind getting 2. I got in after the main campaign, and got in on the first backerkit sign up.

----------


## ServiceXp

Crowdfunding Manufacturing... "When professional investors (sometimes established companies) wont put their own money on-line"

----------


## Anuvin

Haha, yes that is one way of looking at it. But another is "When who-you-know doesn't determine your success" and I like that part of it. Corporations and the wealthy are keeping us down, man!  :Cool:

----------


## mike_biddell

> Haha, yes that is one way of looking at it. But another is "When who-you-know doesn't determine your success" and I like that part of it. Corporations and the wealthy are keeping us down, man!


I like Anuvin's version !!!! The plain truth these days is that investors (like the Dragons) will not take on any venture with an element of technical risk. They simply want to pick the fully grown and ripened apple off the tree.

On the refund issue, I think it is actually 'naughty' to ask for one at this stage. After all, your contribution is to cover development as well as the final hardware and Rylan has already spent the development proportion of your money. If everyone demanded a refund it would be a bit like collapsing a bank and then no-one would get a printer.

----------


## Synchron

Crowdfunding is not meant to be "selling" things. Kickstarter and Indigogo are not shops! And they dont call the things you can get "Products" or something like that. They call it Reward and Perk that you will maybe get if the campain is successful and the goals of the campain are reached. So Rylan had two choices. After getting over August 2014 he could say. "Oh sorry, the plan was bad. Sorry for not shipping anything. Bye", keep the money and sit under a tree drinking Whiskey and Wine. But he decided to bring this project to a good ending. And that ist wonderful.

TL;DR: If you give money to someone on a crowdfunding plattform your money is gone. With a little bit of luck, you get something...some day...

----------


## altmann

Thanks to everyone for their kind answers. It's really interesting to see other peoples opinion on this topic.

I think the biggest problem (at least for me) was that every now and then a "release date" has been sent that couldn't be met.
I have spent some money the last couple of years on crowd-funding campaigns, with the experience, that many projects can't be done in the estimated time. I am totally fine with that. Most of the people gathering money this way have never dealt with "customer relations" in the past, so they make mistakes. 

If a date can't be met, it's okay to say so. Even having the guts to say "fine, many problems we didn't think of occured over time, we can't give you an estimated date when it's done" would be welcome.
But what annoys me a little about the peachy printer is that there have been a dozen of times where it was posted that "it is sooooo close on shipping and we ship in xxx weeks/until xxx months/ in the beginning/in the end of year xxx". I read every update and understand that there are problems that no one could think of in the beginning. But after giving three, four release-dates that couldn't be met, they did the mistake of setting communicating a new time period again and again.

So, this time it's said: "people will receive (..) over the coming months". This would be totally okay with me if it can be met. But it would be a pity if we will be once again disappointed..

To make things short: I am just asking for a realistic release date. After more than two years waiting, I don't care about one or two more months. But don't say 1-2 months if you can't met it. If it's realistic, just say: "by the end of 2016 every funder will have their kit". At least for me that would sound more honest.

----------


## ServiceXp

> Haha, yes that is one way of looking at it. But another is "When who-you-know doesn't determine your success" and I like that part of it. Corporations and the wealthy are keeping us down, man!


Perhaps that's partly the case, however there are many large companies not willing to put their own money on the line. Sony's First Flight, Kickstarter Like Platform, for some of the Sony possible offerings is one small example.  Some say that having big companies getting involved in Kickstarter like platforms will 'poison the well'.. Not sure about that, but I do know they see the benefit of using the public's money (not company or investor) to fund their new idea's, succeed or fail.. It's a win-win for the company and investors IMO.




> I like Anuvin's version !!!! The plain truth these days is that investors (like the Dragons) will not take on any venture with an element of technical risk. They simply want to pick the fully grown and ripened apple off the tree.
> 
> On the refund issue, I think it is actually 'naughty' to ask for one at this stage. After all, your contribution is to cover development as well as the final hardware and Rylan has already spent the development proportion of your money. If everyone demanded a refund it would be a bit like collapsing a bank and then no-one would get a printer.


You are 100% correct on the refund, there are no refund when investing.

The more complex (larger) the project, the longer the delivery date delay of finished goods will typically be. After you get outside of 8 months of delay (75% of finished goods typically get delivered), the wait only gets longer from there. The longer the delay the less likely the finished goods (as advertised) will ever be delivered.  This will of course end with the company being weaker and less likely to stabilize, so the whole thing collapses on it's self.




> Crowdfunding is not meant to be "selling" things. Kickstarter and Indigogo are not shops! And they dont call the things you can get "Products" or something like that. They call it Reward and Perk that you will maybe get if the campain is successful and the goals of the campain are reached. So Rylan had two choices. After getting over August 2014 he could say. "Oh sorry, the plan was bad. Sorry for not shipping anything. Bye", keep the money and sit under a tree drinking Whiskey and Wine. But he decided to bring this project to a good ending. And that ist wonderful.
> 
> TL;DR: If you give money to someone on a crowdfunding plattform your money is gone. With a little bit of luck, you get something...some day...


Synchron is exactly right. The problem is that most people don't understand this concept, the concept of investment.  This is no difference than investing in the stock market. Here is the rub..... Unlike the market, people see these campaigns for products (you can call them rewards or perks, but in there eyes they are still finished products) and relate it to a purchase rather than an investment. 

I'm not saying Crowdfunding is a bad thing, I do however stand by my statement "Crowdfunding Manufacturing... "When professional investors (sometimes established companies) wont put their own money on-line", because it's 100% true, especially now that larger companies are making use of these platforms.  I've backed 2 campaigns, they were both very small <15K, and both delivered. Of those 2, only 1 delivered on time and was as 'advertised'. In both cases the companies are stronger and poised to create better products and services. 

Just remember guys and gals, there are very few companies pitching products/idea's that gain national traction, and end up a stronger, more stable company.  If you want to invest, you must be willing to loose, and IMO you must want the company to succeed (not just get a reward or perk). It's vitally important for the company to be stronger, more stable after they have completed the campaigns fulfillment or otherwise what's the point?

----------


## Anuvin

> To make things short: I am just asking for a realistic release date. After more than two years waiting, I don't care about one or two more months. But don't say 1-2 months if you can't met it. If it's realistic, just say: "by the end of 2016 every funder will have their kit". At least for me that would sound more honest.


I suspect that there are a lot of backers out there who are not pleased with the way things have turned out, and that folks here are going to be the most supportive, being perhaps the most excited about the project. Crowdfunding is all about excitement and hope, but the terrible thing is that the other side of the coin has equal parts disappointment and anxiety. 

I understand how you feel. It wasn't fun getting excited time and again just to have nothing show up in the mailbox. But, as they say, good things come to those that wait. 

As for a realistic date, the last update says shipping is to begin this month. I presume that the shipping would then follow along with the original Kickstarter plan. I would guess that everyone will have a printer by summer! 2016 will be the year of the Peachy, I think. My hopes are up again and I really do believe that this time, there will be no disappointment.  :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

well I'll never do crowdfunding again :-) 
Once bitten twice sensible :-)

If a product is that good then someone will make one and sell it without needing money upfront.

----------


## Anuvin

A library could be filled with books on great ideas that never came to be due to lack of funding. Since I think you are trolling, I am just wasting my breath here, but go take a look at the work of a gentleman named Nikola Tesla and tell me that all good ideas will eventually come onto the market just because they are "good" ideas.

----------


## Compro01

> As for a realistic date, the last update says shipping is to begin this month.


I can give you a tripwire on that.  I'm one of the 10 V1 beta testers mentioned in the last update, so I can inform you guys when mine ships.

Barring one of us funding something major wrong with the hardware or instructions, mass shipping should be fairly imminent when we get our kits.

----------


## 3dspider

I've also been selected as one of the 10 v1 beta tester kits, so we can compare notes, Compro01  :Smile:

----------


## harpo99999

I also have been given a tracking number for one of the 10 v1's, but as I am on te other side of the world, and approx 16 hours into the future, probably will not get it before ou other guys have documented the issues

----------


## LambdaFF

> I After all, your contribution is to cover development as well as the final hardware and Rylan has already spent the development proportion of your money.


While many people don't get that KS is an "investment", many project leaders also seem to miss that no R&D is allowed : the funds cover only manufacture.

----------


## Alchemy

> While many people don't get that KS is an "investment", many project leaders also seem to miss that no R&D is allowed : the funds cover only manufacture.


I think the rules changed after some projects went bad to the current rules. Peachy Printer should be based on the rules when it launched. Almost every project was the now banned : reward is the final product, campaign for development cash.

I'll be honest I only backed Peachy recently having lurked here since launch. But I wouldn't want holes in the print. Mirror was much harder to mount. Hours wasted on individual sound card issues. All the issues coming from assuming USB gives perfect 5v and components data sheet failing to mention temperature variance. I feel we've got at least half way to pro's for just $100. Only question now is are the delays over and how many kits a month can they make. Before its over to a community swapping experience and re-buying resin.

----------


## Chayat

> I can give you a tripwire on that.  I'm one of the 10 V1 beta testers mentioned in the last update, so I can inform you guys when mine ships.



So am I.

I plan on documenting my build and first prints on youtube. I have something built already that I -think- is going to be an interesting twist on a dripper mechanism.

----------


## Synchron

Me too. So we know 5 out of 10  :Smile: 
Until now i have nothing prepared. I wait for the printer and hope that i will get it run...
I am from Germany and i want to create a little blog in german language about my steps. Hopefully i make a lot of mistakes, so no other one had to do them  :Big Grin:

----------


## jontelling

> Me too. So we know 5 out of 10 
> Until now i have nothing prepared. I wait for the printer and hope that i will get it run...
> I am from Germany and i want to create a little blog in german language about my steps. Hopefully i make a lot of mistakes, so no other one had to do them


I make 6/10, but I've not yet been told the printer is shipped.  :Smile:

----------


## perfessor101

I have my peachy printer assembled and ready for calibration

Instruction video is much easier to watch on a computer or laptop than tablet

I watched in HD and adjusted video speed as needed

So #7?

----------


## Fab

> I have my peachy printer assembled and ready for calibration


So, you have received your v1.0 ?

----------


## Synchron

pics or it didn't happen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chayat

> I have my peachy printer assembled and ready for calibration


On a scale from Lego to disarming a nuclear bomb, how hard is it to build?

----------


## perfessor101

Hello,

The p29 beta kit took me about 6 hours to build

The Peachy V1 kit took me about 2.5 hours to build the printer and about another 25 minutes to build the dripper

It seems a lot easier

Much fewer tools are needed


-Tools needed not in kit for

-Building Peachy Printer  
scissors and possibly utility knife 
resin or superglue 
latex gloves 
Towel / drip paper 

-Building Dripper 
scissors and possibly utility knife 
2L pop bottle 
1L pop bottle lighter or heat gun or blow dryer  

They're planning on breaking the video into smaller  chunks which will help too

and here's a picture 

FullSizeRender.jpg

----------


## Chayat

awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Slatye

> I also have been given a tracking number for one of the 10 v1's, but as I am on te other side of the world, and approx 16 hours into the future, probably will not get it before ou other guys have documented the issues


Same here! I'm in Canberra, so we'll most likely get them at much the same time.

----------


## Fab

That's excellent news.
So, what's next ?
10 lucky guys will receive their v1 in the next few days, how long do you think it will take for the next phase  (the rest of us) ?

----------


## mike_biddell

> That's excellent news.
> So, what's next ?
> 10 lucky guys will receive their v1 in the next few days, how long do you think it will take for the next phase  (the rest of us) ?


I too have been told my  V1 kit has been despatched. I suspect it will not have the bits for the 3d scanner, so I am excited at the prospect of using it to print the Sardauscan 3d scanner parts. I have all the electronics (4 line lasers, HD webcam, stepper motor and driver board, Arduino). Really looking forward to it.

----------


## harpo99999

it is likely that I will be the last to receive the v1 beta kit as it has to travel the world to get to me, anda ccordig to the tracking it is still in canada, and my guess at te route it will take gets to usa, then either europe/middle east/southeast asia/australia,or usa/japan/southeast asia/australia. either way it is likely to take longer than a week to get to me (without allowing for customs at each border crossing) with the customs 'inspections' it might take a couple of months to get to me

----------


## Chayat

I don't have tracking for mine yet so I might be the last

----------


## Fab

I hope the software will be available soon. What a pity to have a Peachy Printer and no software to use it !  :Wink: 
And waiting for my printer, my dripping system is ready and I'd like to test it.

----------


## Chayat

I'm pretty sure the current version of the software is available to download now, I'm sure Rylan will weigh in very soon with a link if it is.

----------


## Compro01

> I don't have tracking for mine yet so I might be the last


No tracking # here either, though I'm in the same province as Rylan, so my shipping time should be very short.




> I'm pretty sure the current version of the software is available to download now, I'm sure Rylan will weigh in very soon with a link if it is.


The site doesn't shown anything, nor do the forums.

http://www.peachyprinter.com/#!get-started/en0zq

http://peachyprinter.ipbhost.com/index.php?/files/

----------


## Anuvin

> That's excellent news.
> So, what's next ?
> 10 lucky guys will receive their v1 in the next few days, how long do you think it will take for the next phase  (the rest of us) ?


The kickstarter was slated for Jul-Dec. That means everyone should have their kit by summer. If you backed for July delivery, you should get yours in Feb, I would assume. If you backed for Aug, I would expect March. Just depends on when you backed Peachy.

----------


## rylangrayston

> I'm pretty sure the current version of the software is available to download now, I'm sure Rylan will weigh in very soon with a link if it is.


The software isn't on the website yet simply because of red tape around how we need to word our laser safety disclaimers, were currently getting advice on that, 
if you do get your printer before the download we can email you a "beta"  copy of the software.

----------


## harpo99999

still waiting for my v1 that was posted on 11th jan 2016 and had a 14 day 'holiday' in richmond bc, and I wiil post again when I receive it or march happens

----------


## mike_biddell

> still waiting for my v1 that was posted on 11th jan 2016 and had a 14 day 'holiday' in richmond bc, and I wiil post again when I receive it or march happens


I'm still waiting for mine in the UK also. I bet it's stuck in customs !!!! I desperately need it now, as I have soldered together the Sardauscan 3d scanner and I need to print the support structures.

----------


## mike_biddell

> I'm still waiting for mine in the UK also. I bet it's stuck in customs !!!! I desperately need it now, as I have soldered together the Sardauscan 3d scanner and I need to print the support structures.


Yup, it was in customs..... just received a demand for £22 to release it, so I suspect other UK recipients will be charged a similar amount.

So will receive it on monday, and a busy week building it and printing the Sardauscan 3d scanner parts.

----------


## Pete

Well it's been a long time since I've posted here but I too am one of the lucky 10 and like you mike_biddell on Friday I received and paid for the demand of £20somthing for VAT :-( .... but I should have it Monday/Tuesday and I can have a build too and get going :-)

----------


## harpo99999

still waiting, and still with the last known location being richmond,bc on the 28th of jan 2016, in the first of march 2016, looks like my fears of shipping issues was valid and optimistic, the wonder is which decade I will receive the printer in

----------


## jontelling

> still waiting, and still with the last known location being richmond,bc on the 28th of jan 2016, in the first of march 2016, looks like my fears of shipping issues was valid and optimistic, the wonder is which decade I will receive the printer in


I was one of the original 10, but as noted in the last update they had a setback, I'm still waiting,  :Frown:

----------


## 3dspider

Yeah, I'm still waiting too, apparently US Customs needs more disclaimers or certifications on the lasers.

----------


## harpo99999

I have just received the v1.0 kit FINALLY!!!!!
hopefully I can get some time in the next few days to actually build and test the printer

----------


## Sven.L

I would like to know when it might be sent out, if I back the project now with 100 US$. Please advise. Thanks.

----------


## ivin

Hey Rylan, whens the next video update, just curious how the laser approval is going.

----------


## CescoAiel

Yeah, a rough indication would be nice, but with the delays due to certification (and those can be lengthy due to reiterations, etc.), they probably won't give a new date until they're done!   :Frown:

----------


## hobbes

I will probably ruffle some feathers by saying this but, in the time it's taking the Peachy Printer to be released, there are several other 100$ printer projects popping up. The novelty of being the first or only 100$ 3d printer is gone. Most of them even have better print quality. Personally, i never thought the Peachy print quality was ever really any good in the first place, but it did sound like a promising, novel idea. To me, the Peachy Printer always felt like it belonged on instructables.com as a build guide, rather than a funded ks campaign...

I imagine this comment will spawn some negativity towards me, and i accept that. I'm just sharing an opinion and point of view.

----------


## CescoAiel

> I will probably ruffle some feathers by saying this but, in the time it's taking the Peachy Printer to be released, there are several other 100$ printer projects popping up. The novelty of being the first or only 100$ 3d printer is gone. Most of them even have better print quality. Personally, i never thought the Peachy print quality was ever really any good in the first place, but it did sound like a promising, novel idea. To me, the Peachy Printer always felt like it belonged on instructables.com as a build guide, rather than a funded ks campaign...
> 
> I imagine this comment will spawn some negativity towards me, and i accept that. I'm just sharing an opinion and point of view.


It only will spawn negativity if it is not true... Unfortunately, that seems to be the case, though!

I've searched the web many a time, and did so just again, but so far the peachy is the only one I could find, esp. in the resin category, for under $100, that is anywhere near complete for that price!
Also, the design is open source, so yes, you can do it yourself, but the idea is that sourcing the needed parts will likely be as expensive, if not more so, than buying the peachy kit...

The biggest delay atm (as far as we are told, obviously) is the certifications for laser class and CEE...

----------


## Very Equipped

The way I look at this is that Ryan previously offered a refund to a user that asked, which tells me that these guys mean well.  For that I don't mind supporting them and waiting because they don't even have to do that.  We got into this spending $100+ and I know I've wasted more than that on less.  I think the problem is with some KickStarter campaigns being slimy about their campaign.  Oculus Rift being the bigger attention getter.  With that said, I think it's a sign of being unorganized that the laser certification is being attempted right now, however it's a good sign that the product will go to market soon.

I could have purchased an M3D, but that's over $300 and right now I have no clue what I'm going to even print with my $100 3D printer.  It's really just a toy that will spawn a hobby.  So whereas I know I will be waiting, I'd like to know what accessories will be available for my new printer?  8)

----------


## CescoAiel

> It's really just a toy that will spawn a hobby.  So whereas I know I will be waiting, I'd like to know what accessories will be available for my new printer?  8)


Hear hear! The only thing I would like to know is, if I order now when *approximately* could I expect to get it shipped?... 

As hobbes said, there *are* other projects out there, which aren't as far as peachy *right now*, but might overtake it... 
*Some* of them even get close in price.

_(For instance there is one that uses visible light (so not UV) activated resin (but no word on resin pricing!), a special resin container, a traditional upside-down lift model, and a SMARTPHONE (which slides under the resin container) to build objects, for approx $100, but no info on how far they are, and when they might have something for end-users! Also, the smartphone screen seems to be the size-limiting factor there, but I could imagine it could get expanded to include tablets or possible laptop screens...)_

----------


## harpo99999

I had a look at the kickstarter for the olo printer that you mentioned, the resolution limit IS the screen res. of the phone, the size limit IS the screen size of the phone, they mention a future project for a tablet that might be similar, and the big issue against IS the 'white light" curing resin(will need a more sensitive resin due to the lower energy in 'white light' vs near UV that the peachy uses) and the fixed (and small) build volume, and the smart phone MUST be in airline mode while printing, so if you want to USE the phone while printing, then you will NEED a second phone so that you have one to use and one to print with so that really adds the price of a second phone(with a very high res screen so that you can get the small details that you are likely to want on the small prints) to the price of th kickstarter, and the NEED for special white light resins which are not so common

----------


## CescoAiel

> I had a look at the kickstarter for the olo printer that you mentioned, the resolution limit IS the screen res. of the phone, the size limit IS the screen size of the phone, they mention a future project for a tablet that might be similar, and the big issue against IS the 'white light" curing resin(will need a more sensitive resin due to the lower energy in 'white light' vs near UV that the peachy uses) and the fixed (and small) build volume, and the smart phone MUST be in airline mode while printing, so if you want to USE the phone while printing, then you will NEED a second phone so that you have one to use and one to print with so that really adds the price of a second phone(with a very high res screen so that you can get the small details that you are likely to want on the small prints) to the price of th kickstarter, and the NEED for special white light resins which are not so common


Ayup! Exactly my point!   :Smile:

----------


## oninoshiko

> Hear hear! The only thing I would like to know is, if I order now when *approximately* could I expect to get it shipped?... 
> 
> As hobbes said, there *are* other projects out there, which aren't as far as peachy *right now*, but might overtake it... 
> *Some* of them even get close in price.
> 
> _(For instance there is one that uses visible light (so not UV) activated resin (but no word on resin pricing!), a special resin container, a traditional upside-down lift model, and a SMARTPHONE (which slides under the resin container) to build objects, for approx $100, but no info on how far they are, and when they might have something for end-users! Also, the smartphone screen seems to be the size-limiting factor there, but I could imagine it could get expanded to include tablets or possible laptop screens...)_


The smartphone alone will cost you 100 USD. I really wouldn't want to tie up my phone every time I wanted to print, nor be limited to the small size, so that makes a machine that has a real cost of twice as much, but is still less versatile. 

They actually do have a timeline, but it is... aggressive. They expect US delivery by the end of Aug and the rest of the world by the end of Oct. The Peachy should be well into the backerkit buyers by then (hopefully).

Resin that reacts to visible spectrum like makes me a tad nervous, as (at least) minor amounts of inadvertent exposure are inevitable. On the flip side, it looks like they've got resins with about 4 different physical properties: Hard, Soft, Elastic, and Waxy (for lost-wax casting), which is pretty nice.

----------


## hobbes

On the plus side, $120 (including shipping) isn't the biggest loss and, in many cases, worth the risk. While delays are always to be expected with R&D and manufacturing (not just at a kickstarter level), 2 years is a lot to ask for investors to wait, especially in these times when a 6 month old phone is already outdated.
Last year i bought a $300 prusa that outdoes my makerbot 2x on every aspect of printing, and the makerbot is only a couple years old, if i'm not mistaken (and 8 times the price!).

----------


## altmann

Maybe I should have insisted on getting the money back.. What a rip-off..

----------


## hobbes

If it makes you feel any better, the olo printer is gaining fame on KS for the company's lack of interaction with their backers. It's likely that they won't deliver for years to come either.

----------


## altmann

> If it makes you feel any better, the olo printer is gaining fame on KS for the company's lack of interaction with their backers. It's likely that they won't deliver for years to come either.


Not very good news, too.. Nothing has changed on the internet. 20 years ago they told: Trust no one you meet online.. seems still to be true.

----------

